

Android holes allow secret installation of apps - mike_esspe
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Android-holes-allow-secret-installation-of-apps-1134940.html

======
nodata
Good. We don't put up with yearly security updates on any other operating
system any more, so why should Android be any different?

An Android app that would list currently open security holes would be a great
way to publicise this.

~~~
xorglorb
And a way to fix it would be for google to release an updater client so you
could update an android phone without being pushed an update from your
carrier.

~~~
nodata
This would be good. But to provide pressure for that to happen, I think we
need visibility of currently known exploitable bugs.

------
mcritz
Android is open. Completely open to install unwanted apps, decompile developer
apps, and send user data to China. There's no bit of information that isn't
open for abuse.

